# Why I bought a mill



## DavidR8

I got this vise stop along with a set of bore gauges. 
I got tired of it sitting around not being useful so I bought a mill so I could buy a vise for my vise stop 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

That's an awesome reason Dave !  I hate having stuff just laying around myself as you can tell in all my previous posts !


----------



## wlburton

I like your reasoning.  I'm sure it makes total sense to many of us in this group.


----------



## Mini Cooper S

I like the way you think!


----------



## BGHansen

You should ask the forum which other "gotta haves" you need for your mill.  We're all more than happy to spend your money!

Bruce


----------



## tjb

Sound logic, David.

Hmm.  I need to go buy a truck.  I have a spare tire sitting in the barn.

That oughta fly.


----------



## BGHansen

Or the discussion with your wife that the extra money in the bank account would be better off setting "on property" in the form of a machine tool that will get used.  My wife is really supportive and doesn't worry about it unless it burned gasoline or had blond hair.


----------



## tjb

BGHansen said:


> Or the discussion with your wife that the extra money in the bank account would be better off setting "on property" in the form of a machine tool that will get used.  My wife is really supportive and doesn't worry about it unless it burned gasoline or had blond hair.


So does that leave you open for diesel burners and brunettes?


----------



## DavidR8

Awesome responses gents!

In a similar vein, after I got the mill unloaded on Saturday my mega-supportive partner said that I seem to be well on a path to setting up a well equipped hobby shop. She asked what else I might need. 

I replied that I’d like a TIG welder. 

Her response? 
“Well your birthday is coming up” 

She is seriously the best partner ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGHansen

tjb said:


> So does that leave you open for diesel burners and brunettes?


Always good to have options, but I'll be sticking with the current model


----------



## Janderso

David, a good TIG welder is >$1,300 plus the tank and gas.
So, the egg came before the chicken.


----------



## DavidR8

BGHansen said:


> You should ask the forum which other "gotta haves" you need for your mill.  We're all more than happy to spend your money!
> 
> Bruce


This is a good idea. Somewhat frightening but good


----------



## DavidR8

Janderso said:


> David, a good TIG welder is >$1,300 plus the tank and gas.
> So, the egg came before the chicken.


Yup... I've been pricing them out. Not cheap.


----------



## tjb

BGHansen said:


> Always good to have options, but I'll be sticking with the current model


Wise choice.


----------



## Janderso

It seems every time I try to save money and buy something cheap, I end up selling it at a loss and then buy what I should have in the first place.


----------



## tjb

Janderso said:


> It seems every time I try to save money and buy something cheap, I end up selling it at a loss and then buy what I should have in the first place.


I think that's the Third Law of Economics Theory, isn't it?  Best of my recollection, there is a corollary to it:  "The increase in the amount paid for the initial item is directly proportional by a factor of two to the loss realized on the inferior purchase."


----------



## brino

DavidR8 said:


> In a similar vein, after I got the mill unloaded on Saturday my mega-supportive partner said that I seem to be well on a path to setting up a well equipped hobby shop. She asked what else I might need.
> 
> I replied that I’d like a TIG welder.



If you need to justify it more, I could send you a single TIG tungsten electrode.......then you'd have to buy one!
-brino


----------



## darkzero

Nice. I've got 2 of those vise stops & love them. Also have their table mount Pro Stop also. They make great products!


----------



## DavidR8

darkzero said:


> Nice. I've got 2 of those vise stops & love them. Also have their table mount Pro Stop also. They make great products!


All I need is a vise!


----------



## tjb

DavidR8 said:


> All I need is a vise!


Maybe you could trade your mill for one.


----------



## MrWhoopee

DavidR8 said:


> All I need is a vise!



Keep telling yourself that.

All I need is a surface grinder.


----------



## epanzella

I know that logic! Some one gave me a steering wheel once and I built a 75HP go cart around it so it wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

DavidR8 said:


> I got this vise stop along with a set of bore gauges.
> I got tired of it sitting around not being useful so I bought a mill so I could buy a vise for my vise stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best reason for buying a mill ever. I won't argue with that reasoning.


----------



## Reddinr

Just having a shop floor justifies the "need" for equipment to fill it up.

[Edit]  Added this due to commentary of others.
Corollary:  Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.

A short example:
Having shop floor space justifies the need for equipment to fill it up
Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.
Having shop floor space justifies the need for equipment to fill it up
Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.
Having shop floor space justifies the need for equipment to fill it up
Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.
Having shop floor space justifies the need for equipment to fill it up
Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.
Having shop floor space justifies the need for equipment to fill it up
Having a shop too full of tools justifies the need to build on.
Etc.

[Edit]   And, because I'm nearing retirement and my mind wanders... Here it is in "c"
Yes, I spent way too much time on this.

#define STILL_KICKING               1
#define NOT_KICKING                0
#define SHOP_SPACE_STARTING        1000    // Adjust as needed

volatile int mortalcoil = STILL_KICKING;

int main()
{
    int toolarea = 0;
    int shopspace = SHOP_SPACE_STARTING;   

    while(mortalcoil == STILL_KICKING)    // Good times
    {
        // Shop related
        if (toolarea < shopspace)    // Need more tools
        {
            toolarea++;        
        }

        else                         // Need more space
        {
            shopspace += shopspace;   
        }

        // Add other stuff here, if required
        // ...
    }

    printf("So long cruel world!\n");
    return 0;        // Ashes to ashes and all that   

}

interrupt dead()
{   
    mortalcoil = NOT_KICKING;    // You gone
}


----------



## tcarrington

Isn't this the most helpful and supportive forum? 

The coolest thing that has happened is when I bought A because of B, I then saw that a whole other host of things I had not yet though of that I could make or get to help make. 

Best example is this was the QCTP that came with a boring bar and holder (3/4 inch). Turns out I figured out something to make that required just that size bar!


----------



## MontanaLon

Guys, it sounds to me like he needs a diamond dresser, a Sunnen hone arbor, a shaper tool holder, and any other spare parts we have laying around so he can justify filling the shop.


----------



## DavidR8

Order of need:

Gallon or two of Varsol
Hoist
Paint
Vice
MT3 ER32 or ER40 chuck
Matching collets
...


----------



## middle.road

Varsol? Isn't that a tad expen$ive? Machine isn't that dirty.
Give this a try (dilute it), or simple green or any of those types. 

Hoist, got two chain hoists in the shed, hate to think how much shipping would be.

7. ...
- Clamp set?
- Cutters
- TBC...



DavidR8 said:


> Order of need:
> 
> Gallon or two of Varsol
> Hoist
> Paint
> Vice
> MT3 ER32 or ER40 chuck
> Matching collets
> ...


----------



## brino

Reddinr said:


> Just having a shop floor justifies the "need" for equipment to fill it up.



Careful now, we don't want anyone getting the idea that being out of space is a reason to stop buying tools.....  

-brino


----------



## DavidR8

middle.road said:


> Varsol? Isn't that a tad expen$ive? Machine isn't that dirty.
> Give this a try (dilute it), or simple green or any of those types.
> 
> Hoist, got two chain hoists in the shed, hate to think how much shipping would be.
> 
> 7. ...
> - Clamp set?
> - Cutters
> - TBC...


Right I forgot that I have a gallon of Simple Green! Thanks for reminding me. 
Oh yes, cutters... Doh!
I'll jump to my local Princess Auto and pick up a chain hoist.


----------



## FanMan

middle.road said:


> Varsol? Isn't that a tad expen$ive? Machine isn't that dirty.



Why not?  It's not _MY_ money we're spending... 

I occasionally go into West Marine for pulleys or line or cleats or something for some project at home.  It's dangerous because it makes me want a sailboat to have  all that cool hardware on...


----------



## higgite

brino said:


> Careful now, we don't want anyone getting the idea that being out of space is a reason to stop buying tools.....
> 
> -brino


There is no valid reason to stop buying tools.

Tom


----------



## DavidR8

Been there, done that @FanMan. The money effect is much higher because the boating industry assumes you have money.


----------



## middle.road

brino said:


> Careful now, we don't want anyone getting the idea that being out of space is a reason to stop buying tools.....
> 
> -brino


Ain't that the bloody truth?! I need another shed or trailer. . .


----------



## pontiac428

@DavidR8, what you really need to buy is a can of this paint and watch it turn into a TIG welder.


----------



## DavidR8

@pontiac428 Hah! 
maybe I'll paint whatever I buy Miller blue


----------



## pontiac428

Well, if you are attracted to red welders, you'll need a can of sucker fail red instead.


----------



## DavidR8

pontiac428 said:


> Well, if you are attracted to red welders, you'll need a can of sucker fail red instead.


Ummmm wow... that's not so pretty!
(who does that and thinks it's ok????)


----------



## pontiac428

It came up when I googled "I just bought a red welder..."


----------



## Ken from ontario

pontiac428 said:


> Well, if you are attracted to red welders, you'll need a can of sucker fail red instead.


Wow, Perfect example why Welding is a skill one can't learn by watching YouTube.


----------



## Janderso

That's some ugly welding there.
I remember a sign in some place....."Your wife just called, she said to buy it"


----------



## projectnut

DavidR8 said:


> Awesome responses gents!
> 
> In a similar vein, after I got the mill unloaded on Saturday my mega-supportive partner said that I seem to be well on a path to setting up a well equipped hobby shop. She asked what else I might need.
> 
> I replied that I’d like a TIG welder.
> 
> Her response?
> “Well your birthday is coming up”
> 
> She is seriously the best partner ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just in case you haven't figured it out yet, she's thinking LONG TERM, while you're thinking Short Term.  Once you have the shop filled to capacity with  fancy tools she'll be saying "now that you've got all the tools you need it's my turn".  I doubt she'll be buying welders, lathes, or milling machines, but you can bet whatever she buys will cost the same as, or more than  the tools in the shop. 

Be careful what you wish for next.

As for the weld not being pretty, I was told long ago "you don't need to be a good welder, just a good grinder".


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Don't forget a couple gallons of Evaporust for those flea market treasures.


----------



## Dhal22

pontiac428 said:


> @DavidR8, what you really need to buy is a can of this paint and watch it turn into a TIG welder.




Awesome.


----------



## DavidR8

Every time I pick up my MIG torch I feel good knowing that I’m going to increase dividends for Norton and 3M shareholders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcap

I like your logic !   So when I bought a rotary table the guy had some R8 collets that I ended up buying so now I need a Bridgeport !


----------



## bakrch

"Why I bought a mill"

"Why I am buying two mills"

One is none, two is one!


----------



## mmcmdl

LOL , Dave's at it again !  Good thing you're far away Dave or we would take you broke !


----------



## BGHansen

DavidR8 said:


> Order of need:
> 
> Gallon or two of Varsol
> Hoist
> Paint
> Vice
> MT3 ER32 or ER40 chuck
> Matching collets
> ...


Not to be a spelling/grammar Nazi, but I say you already have Number 4 covered (like everyone else on this forum).  



Definition of vice vs. vise:








So I guess in some folks eyes we who love everything machine tool related have a vice.  I have multiples of each. . .  Reminds me of the old joke about the octogenarian who married a 20-year old.  Subject of sex came up and he said it would be infrequently.  She asked if that was one or two words.

Bruce


----------



## Shootymacshootface

So, if my vise collecting gets out of control it may be a vice?


----------



## DavidR8

Indeed and I will admit to succumbing to the metal vices such that I cannot function without a metal vise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W

DavidR8 said:


> Order of need:
> 
> Gallon or two of Varsol
> Hoist
> Paint
> Vice
> MT3 ER32 or ER40 chuck
> Matching collets
> ...



Oh it is just starting, lathes are pretty simple, there is so much more tooling out there for a mill, dividing heads, indexers, collet blocks, vee blocks, thin parallels, thick parallels, adjustable parallels, angle blocks, rotary tables, hold down kits... and don't be thinking one vise will do it, no you may need a vise to go in your vise.


----------



## DavidR8

Aaron_W said:


> Oh it is just starting, lathes are pretty simple, there is so much more tooling out there for a mill, dividing heads, indexers, collet blocks, vee blocks, thin parallels, thick parallels, adjustable parallels, angle blocks, rotary tables, hold down kits... and don't be thinking one vise will do it, no you may need a vise to go in your vise.


I'm rapidly discovering this reality. I'm deep in the research woods, vises, collets, parallels, hold-downs, Oh my!


----------



## mikey

Dave, I'm one of the worst enablers on this site but let me offer some unsolicited advice. 

Focus on the basics first. You need a really good machine vise - this is the foundation for 90+% of your work so buy a good one.
You need an accurate way to hold tooling in order to cut stuff you hold in your good vise. The cheapest way to go is collets of some kind or end mill holders. Accuracy here matters so buy decent quality.
The rest - buy as you need it. Note that I said NEED. You will be lured by rotary tables and dividing heads and on and on but most of it will sit like an expensive lump for sometimes years on end. If you must have a tool and you cannot do it with the tooling you already own, then buy it. Of all the advice I could possibly give you, this is the most important. Buy what YOU need, when you need it.
Invest in good measuring tools. Yeah, I know, Shars, right? No ... buy good and buy once. I'll catch flack for this but you don't need a drawer full of tools; you need tools you can rely on. Do your homework or ask because you can only cut as good as you can measure.


----------



## DavidR8

mikey said:


> Dave, I'm one of the worst enablers on this site but let me offer some unsolicited advice.
> 
> Focus on the basics first. You need a really good machine vise - this is the foundation for 90+% of your work so buy a good one.
> You need an accurate way to hold tooling in order to cut stuff you hold in your good vise. The cheapest way to go is collets of some kind or end mill holders. Accuracy here matters so buy decent quality.
> The rest - buy as you need it. Note that I said NEED. You will be lured by rotary tables and dividing heads and on and on but most of it will sit like an expensive lump for sometimes years on end. If you must have a tool and you cannot do it with the tooling you already own, then buy it. Of all the advice I could possibly give you, this is the most important. Buy what YOU need, when you need it.
> Invest in good measuring tools. Yeah, I know, Shars, right? No ... buy good and buy once. I'll catch flack for this but you don't need a drawer full of tools; you need tools you can rely on. Do your homework or ask because you can only cut as good as you can measure.



Indeed, you are one of the worst enablers on this site.    

And you are also one of the most helpful and supportive. For that I’m very grateful. 

I am hamming it up a bit for effect. I enjoy the bantering and back-and-forthing as it were. 

I do plan on getting set with the basics. 
My bank account is going to take a whacking on a vise but I was also gifted a small fortune in Starrett, Mitutoyo and Moore and Wright indicators, micrometers and calipers, 1-2-3 blocks and rules so that end is fairly well covered. 

My tool buying habit has always been to only buy that which is required to do a job. And I seem to be pretty good at seeking out quality kit at decent prices. 
I just picked up a decent Starrett back plunger indicator for $40 to complete my Starrett 196 boxes set. 

Oh and many thanks to @ttabbal for my new, 3D printed indicator holder which arrived today!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

DavidR8 said:


> My tool buying habit has always been to only buy that which is required to do a job.



Well ....................what fun is that ?    The site mods may give you a tool infraction for that statement !


----------



## higgite

DavidR8 said:


> My tool buying habit has always been to only buy that which is required to do a job.


We DO love a challenge!

Tom


----------



## mikey

DavidR8 said:


> Indeed, you are one of the worst enablers on this site.



I am, but Will/@darkzero and Tom/@higgite and Dave/@mmcmdl make me do those things. It's really them and their evil influence that are behind it ALL so blame them!

Nice indicator holder and a very nice thing that Trav did for you.


----------



## mikey

higgite said:


> We DO love a challenge!
> 
> Tom



See what I mean?


----------



## mmcmdl

I gotta send Aukai a film tonight of a Wohlstrom chuck in action . I brought one in from home and he may just be looking for one !


----------



## mikey

mmcmdl said:


> I gotta send Aukai a film tonight of a Wohlstrom chuck in action . I brought one in from home and he may just be looking for one !



You see, you see ... this is what I mean. People have the wrong idea about me - it ain't me! I am simply guilty by association!!


----------



## DavidR8

mikey said:


> You see, you see ... this is what I mean. People have the wrong idea about me - it ain't me! I am simply guilty by association!!



It’s hard to not be guilty by association because one cannot swing a cat without hitting an accomplice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

Just took a film of it in the BP . The thing runs pretty darn true with a 6" long collet chuck in it . I hope he doesn't need it too bad !  Maybe he'll post the film when he gets on .

Or , I'll ask a dumb question first . How do I upload something off my phone to this site ?


----------



## mikey

mmcmdl said:


> Just took a film of it in the BP . The thing runs pretty darn true with a 6" long collet chuck in it . I hope he doesn't need it too bad !  Maybe he'll post the film when he gets on .
> 
> Or , I'll ask a dumb question first . How do I upload something off my phone to this site ?



Between you and me, we are running poor @Aukai broke!


----------



## mmcmdl

That's what we're here for !  Besides , it sounds like he's having a blast with his equipment .


----------



## darkzero

mikey said:


> I am, but Will/@darkzero and Tom/@higgite and Dave/@mmcmdl make me do those things. It's really them and their evil influence that are behind it ALL so blame them!



Wut? Hey, leave me out of this, I dunno wha cha talkin' about. I just like to post pics is all. Not my fault if people look & want to buy.


----------



## mikey

darkzero said:


> Wut? Hey, leave me out of this, I dunno wha cha talkin' about. I just like to post pics is all. Not my fault if people look & want to buy.



Nice try there, buddy, but we know you for the enabler that you are!


----------



## darkzero

mikey said:


> Nice try there, buddy, but we know you for the enabler that you are!


----------



## mmcmdl

mikey said:


> Between you and me, we are running poor @Aukai broke!





darkzero said:


> Wut? Hey, leave me out of this, I dunno wha cha talkin' about. I just like to post pics is all. Not my fault if people look & want to buy.



This means all involved are innocent . Case closed . 






So , what's everybody need this week ?


----------



## mikey

mmcmdl said:


> So , what's everybody need this week ?



I rest my case ...


----------



## Aaron_W

You guys are leaving out Craig, that guy and his damn list is the worst.


----------



## mmcmdl

mmcmdl said:


> I gotta send Aukai a film tonight of a Wohlstrom chuck in action . I brought one in from home and he may just be looking for one !



Hey Mike , on its way . Well , maybe not . Where did my video go ?  I have to learn this phone .


----------



## Aukai

What Will does is well documented, my peeve is that he has work equipment, and show only equipment for pictures.   There may be some latent tendencies here too


----------



## Aukai

Not here yet Dave...


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> Not here yet Dave...


It dissapeared off my phone


----------



## Aukai

I did watch a few on the tube, just send a picture...


----------



## mmcmdl

Just sent a pic . I made a video of it running in the mill , but I'm not sure where it went in my dumb phone . It was running running true with 6" hanging out .


----------



## Aukai

got the pic


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> What Will does is well documented, my peeve is that he has work equipment, and show only equipment for pictures.   There may be some latent tendencies here too






People that know me well in person know that I'm a very very quiet guy, I'm not the talkative type. So here I like to post pics rather than speak (ok well here I probably talk more than I do in person)..... so as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, well maybe some of my pics mean to go spend a thousand dollars. No sir, I ain't enabling,!


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> It dissapeared off my phone



I think you need to buy a _new_ phone.


----------



## mmcmdl

I love my phone ~! It's an old mil spec flip phone that I haven't busted in 10 years . It doesn't do much , but then again , either do I .


----------



## darkzero

Ya but.... you _neeeed_ a new phone!


----------



## Aukai

Quiet = contemplative.
Dave has a box for me, you, and Mikey may have to co-sign....


----------



## mmcmdl

Work wants to buy me one and I refuse it . I have enough stuff already !


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> Quiet = contemplative.
> Dave has a box for me, you, and Mikey may have to co-sign....



If you want that 304 SS , they'll also need to co-carry it for you !


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> Quiet = contemplative.
> Dave has a box for me, you, and Mikey may have to co-sign....



Ooooh what cha gettin'? If the box contains another box that is empty, we can definitely help you fill that box.


----------



## Aukai

You don't want to give up plausible deniability of "I didn't get the call"


----------



## mmcmdl

He has already outgrown 2 boxes on this load , and he ain't done yet !


----------



## Aukai

You guys no shame, totally high jacking one guys thread about how proud he is of his new mill. No can, you guy's


----------



## darkzero

Sell him another tool box!


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> You guys no shame, totally high jacking one guys thread about how proud he is of his new mill. No can, you guy's



This is Dave's thread . I'm sure he's enjoying it , and he's next on the tool list !


----------



## Aukai

I TOLD him, it would save me money to fill a Vidmar, and I'll ship it....


----------



## mmcmdl

Well , believe it or not , that middle one is darn near empty . Just a few more items of interest in there .


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> You guys no shame, totally high jacking one guys thread about how proud he is of his new mill. No can, you guy's



Ai no kea. Dis da internet brah, no thread safe from hijack. All bus.

Besides it's David's thread, he knows there's gonna be shenanigans from us. (Sorry David)


----------



## Aukai

WELL,,,, Said Ted Night....Remember the big eye look from the Mary Tyler Moore show.....


----------



## Aukai

First you tell Dave how it is, then you say "sorry"LOL


----------



## darkzero

Well, at least it makes me feel better about it.  

But if David starts a thread about his mill & the progress of rebuilding it & tooling it up, I promise to behave in that one.


----------



## Aukai

OMG  
Now the poor boy wondering about the sanity he's relying from this site


----------



## mmcmdl

DavidR8 said:


> I got this vise stop along with a set of bore gauges.
> I got tired of it sitting around not being useful so I bought a mill so I could buy a vise for my vise stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So this is Dave's first post . How can we not like his reasoning ? If you ask me , he reminds me of quite a few other members on here .  He seems to fit right in. LMAO !


----------



## darkzero

Eh, you guys started it! I was called in here so I just tagged along.

Ok then, back on track. David, I think you neeeed _some_ Nogas.


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> Well, at least it makes me feel better about it.
> 
> But if David starts a thread about his mill & the progress of rebuilding it & tooling it up, I promise to behave in that one.



 We know better .


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> So this is Dave's first post . How can we not like his reasoning ? If you ask me , he reminds me of quite a few other members on here .  He seems to fit right in. LMAO !



YEAH!


----------



## Aukai

YOU SEE, YOU SEE, totally posed clean machines, I TOLD YOU, I told you.....


----------



## darkzero

Well, have to make all purdy for the photo shoots.  

Ok, ok, from today.


----------



## Aukai

No time stamp, it didn't happen, and yeah Mikey is laying low cuz his shop/machines are just as clean, yeah I know


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm guessing that's a Kennemetal bar .


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> No time stamp, it didn't happen, and yeah Mikey is laying low cuz his shop/machines are just as clean, yeah I know



I don't do time stamps... but ok I don't like mess, better?


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> I'm guessing that's a Kennemetal bar .



I'm not sure actually. Got them on ebay. I have 3 of them in different sizes from the same seller & all use the same size insert. They're solid carbide.

I do have a 1" Kennametal MCLNR bar, not carbide though.


----------



## mmcmdl

I would love to post my pics , but I need a new phone .


----------



## DavidR8

darkzero said:


> I don't do time stamps... but ok I don't like mess, better?
> 
> View attachment 314272
> View attachment 314273



Hey! That’s my vise stop and the vise I’m buying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

DavidR8 said:


> Hey! That’s my vise stop and the vise I’m buying!



Wanna see a picture of your " new to you " surface grinder ?


----------



## Aukai

You know the money we spend on recycling AL cans, it may be worthwhile to add some swarf. I haven't done it, it just popped into my mind looking at that...


----------



## darkzero

DavidR8 said:


> Hey! That’s my vise stop and the vise I’m buying!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, love that vise stop. Was the very first thing I purchased from them. Liked it so much I bought a second one. Their  tool height gadgets are pretty handly too & don't cost much.

You _need_ these too!


----------



## mikey

You see, David, I told you! You thought I was lying, right? 

It's all in good fun and I hope you understand. The only guy who really NEEDS something right now is Dave -  a new phone that at least comes from this millennium.


----------



## DavidR8

mikey said:


> You see, David, I told you! You thought I was lying, right?
> 
> It's all in good fun and I hope you understand. The only guy who really NEEDS something right now is Dave - a new phone that at least comes from this millennium.



Of course! 

Sent from my Flip-phone


----------



## darkzero

Aukai said:


> You know the money we spend on recycling AL cans, it may be worthwhile to add some swarf. I haven't done it, it just popped into my mind looking at that...



Never thought about that. Mom recycles but mostly plastic & glass. None of us drink sodas. Most chips I vacuum. I use filter bags in my shop vac so emptying is easy & clean. Never need to change the shop vac filter either cause the filter bags keeps it clean. Larger chips I put in a tote but I don't seperate material types. I just bag it when full & toss it in the trash can.


----------



## darkzero

mikey said:


> The only guy who really NEEDS something right now is Dave - a new phone that at least comes from this millennium.



That literally made laugh out loud! Hahaha!


----------



## Aukai

I drink a lot of Itoen green tea...., and I had a waterproof flip phone for the longest time, it just worked great, and didn't crap out like now. Like there is a timed fuse....


----------



## mmcmdl

My phone works just about everywhere except down my basement and up in the mountains . ( the 2 places I spend most of my time )


----------



## Aukai

Leave it up stairs, and listen for it, in the mountains enjoy the quiet.....


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> You know the money we spend on recycling AL cans, it may be worthwhile to add some swarf. I haven't done it, it just popped into my mind looking at that...



I went up to the scrap yard with a load of steel Monday . Just threw it in the dumpster and didn't even stop for the couple bucks . Now , when it comes to aluminum cans , thats a different story . My last trip was 48 lbs worth , and I know darn well this next trip I'll more than double that !


----------



## Aukai

I did 4 18" AL wheels from my wife's car, got 25 bucks for all 4


----------



## mmcmdl

I can remember aluminum was $2 a lb . I used to take my extra plate and bars over and come out pretty good . This would've been back in the 90s . Now , the plate and roundstock isn't worth scrapping out , only beer aluminum cans .


----------



## middle.road

mmcmdl said:


> Well , believe it or not , that middle one is darn near empty . Just a few more items of interest in there .


An empty Vidmar? That sounds sacrilegious. 



darkzero said:


> Well, at least it makes me feel better about it.
> 
> But if David starts a thread about his mill & the progress of rebuilding it & tooling it up, I promise to behave in that one.


Yeah  ---  Riiiiiight.   



mmcmdl said:


> Wanna see a picture of your " new to you " surface grinder ?


You're showing 'The Kid' an SG? Isn't there any 'age' seniority left in this world??? 



mmcmdl said:


> I would love to post my pics , but I need a new phone .


Here's your phone...  -=- LINK -=-


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pretty durable from the reviews I've read.


----------



## finsruskw

oopS!


----------



## finsruskw

projectnut said:


> Just in case you haven't figured it out yet, she's thinking LONG TERM, while you're thinking Short Term. Once you have the shop filled to capacity with fancy tools she'll be saying "now that you've got all the tools you need it's my turn". I doubt she'll be buying welders, lathes, or milling machines, but you can bet whatever she buys will cost the same as, or more than the tools in the shop.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for next.



You are oh so correct ther Projectnut!!

First it's sewing machines, then surgers.
After that they graduate to quilting machines!!
But...she has already promised me a fancy denim cover for the table and vice on my Jet!!


----------

